# ~ Columbia Newsboy Special Bikes/Projects ~



## Krakatoa (May 31, 2019)

Looking for these models. Interested in complete og bikes as well as less complete projects. What have you? Also looking for SA front brake setups as found on some models.

Thanks,

Nate

Photo credit @MotoMagz


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Jun 15, 2019)

I have one — are
You still
Looking or did we already chat


----------

